# Idea



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

ok so I've got a small 5.5 gallon hex tank sitting here empty, and....I am thinking of doing a fishless nano tank, with maybe just a shrimp and some liverock & mushrooms or feather dusters, but still am undecided, any ideas of what I could put in there???
this size would only require a powerhead, liverock, sand, and thermometer I believe?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

A small filter running only activated carbon will cut down on DOC's, and cut down on Water Changes. I would say Zoas, Mushrooms, Shrimps and snails.


----------

